# Do you play Runescape? Look Here if you do!



## superwhatcha (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm quitting runescape, so i thought I'm gonna give some people these items!!!!!!!!! 

i gotta know that i am giving this stuff away to a good person who isnt stupid and who will just go die so if you level 20 or under dont even bother reading this.
(theres a slight catch though... and before you exit out of the page just think..)
i want to give my stuff away to the nicest person on Runescape and most trustworthy.. and all that jazz. so i am asking you to send me an email with your username and pass and why you think you disereve this stuff.
(the stuff that says NFS i promised to my brother)

the reason i dont want you to, as soon as you see the send me ur pass part, think its a scam becuase i dont want my stuff to go to waste.

im not sure if i can make it anymore clear.. if you have any questions you can email me.

It could be all yours!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant you just like trade it with them ingame so theres no risk?


----------



## superwhatcha (Aug 14, 2004)

no.. its way to hard for me.. someone who does not play the game anymore to try to find the people who want this stuff

plus theres no way for me to tell if its just some greedy little noob who just started and wants money. i want this stuff to go to a hardworking person who has actually tried.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved to Games for more response 

eddie


----------



## vaosu (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, looks like the same exact picture that was on ebay.com along with an auction for a lvl 109. Oh yeah, it was! Wow you noob, stop trying to scam and train skills and stuff like everyone else.


----------



## superwhatcha (Aug 14, 2004)

yes it was the same picture on ebay.. the funny thing was tho.. it was mine.. but i gave up. and to let you know i have 5 people that have already gotten stuff.. so your loss


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

This looks like a huge scam to me...I don't play the game, but anyone willing to send their username and password to some random person on the internet better not like the character they're going to give to this person....because chances are, you're not going to get it back.

My little brother plays, and from what I've seen, it can't be that hard to meet someone in the game....just set up a time and location via email, I see no reason for the person to send you their username and password.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I agree and I am editing and closing the thread accordingly.


----------

